# dragon club



## ijy (Jan 18, 2009)

dragons, dragons and more dragons! this club is about dragons and every thing to do with dragons including books video games  movies etc.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 18, 2009)

May i join?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 18, 2009)

Woo I get my own fan club

Total joinfish.


----------



## ijy (Jan 19, 2009)

super special awesome! did anyone read brisingr?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 19, 2009)

Umm... I'll join. *looks at name* I'm obsessed with dragons.

I didn't read Brisingr... yet.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 19, 2009)

*joins*

Dragons are made of awesome~


----------



## Dragon (Jan 20, 2009)

I read Brisingr~



Spoiler: Brisingr



Nuuu Glaedr! Now he's completely helpless. Sucks. And Oromis nuuuuu... Also, Eragon's sword.. Oh yeah~ It's sexy. Ooh, blue fire, hell yeah! But crap, Brisingr is awesome. Oh yes.



Brisiiiingr! *bursts into flames*


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 21, 2009)

*Join's*
Dragons are love, Brisingr was good, but I didn't like the end :[


----------



## Dragon (Jan 21, 2009)

The end made me saaaad =(


----------



## ijy (Jan 24, 2009)

`yes it was sad and i bet that in the end eragon is going to kill galbatorix by jumping and in mid air yelling brisingr and then
his sword brisingr will go through his heart. awesome saucity!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 24, 2009)

Can I join? Dragons r00l ;)


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 24, 2009)

Joinage. In my childhood, my favorite Pokemon was Lugia. It's pretty dragon-ish, right?
And drawing dragons is my personal favorite. Just not western dragons. 

And Eragon made my eyes burn. :c

And LOL at Dragon. XD


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 24, 2009)

Can I join?  I love dragons, and I read Brisingr.  I found the ending was quite obvious, though.  Of course, if you're a cripple going into battle you're gonna die.
And only the people who have read Eragon or Brisingr shall know what I'm talking about hopefully.  I don't know how to use the spoiler tags.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 24, 2009)

spoiler tags: [spoiler=whatever you're spoiling]INSERT TEXT HERE[/spoiler]

You forgot the '/', ijy. =D


----------



## ijy (Jan 27, 2009)

sorry dragon and of course you can join I welcome all! (except those who mock dragons).


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll eat them >:3


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

That's not fair, I'm hungry too. XD


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2009)

Fine, I'll share. *grumbles* 

But I call all.. salty people?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 27, 2009)

eh why the hell not.

I am a dragon person, I must say.  My D&D character is a Dragonborn xD

And I just recently bought these two beauties.  only 30$ for both :D

I loathe Eragon however.  Get a better taste in dragon novels plz >:


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2009)

But... :o And >:/ I want that book rawr

I should join more stuff involving dragons. Woo. And read more stuff~
Hmmmurrr. Do... wait, no.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> eh why the hell not.
> 
> I am a dragon person, I must say.  My D&D character is a Dragonborn xD
> 
> ...


Those are really cool, I wish I had one.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jan 28, 2009)

I suppose I should be joining too. :D
I've been a big dragon fan for a long time



Full Metal Cookies said:


> eh why the hell not.
> 
> I am a dragon person, I must say.  My D&D character is a Dragonborn xD
> 
> ...


I have The Practical guide to dragon riding too :D


----------



## ijy (Jan 29, 2009)

hey what do you have against eragon!


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 29, 2009)

> hey what do you have against eragon!


that... it sucks?  That there are better books out there?  (Dragon Rider for one!)  That it's author is arrogant and irritating?  That's it's the Twilight of the dragon fandom?  That tons of it's plot and what have you is stolen?  In fact, anything here?

For *good* dragon stuff, I'll stick to D&D and similar, thanks.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 29, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> that... it sucks?  That there are better books out there?  (Dragon Rider for one!).


I like dragon rider. XD
Man, I used to have so many books about dragons when I was little...but I can't remember the titles...arg...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 29, 2009)

I have that first "practical guide to dragons" book.

*joins in a flurry of blue flames*


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 29, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> That tons of it's plot and what have you is stolen?  In fact, anything here?
> 
> For *good* dragon stuff, I'll stick to D&D and similar, thanks.


The elves thing on that site made me laugh for some reason xD 
Ahaha dragons are awesome, I like the inheritance trilogy cycle, but I hate a lot of it, like the Queen of the Varden whats her face is a total bitch and I want to stab her in the face >:O And the elves piss me off too, I HATE Arya, I only want the 4th book so I know what happens. (if I could choose Eragon would kill Galbatorix, then become the even more evil king and kill all the elves and the varden! >:3 Then he would die :P) 

And yay 'Dragon Rider'! I read that book, it was good. :3


----------



## Dragon (Jan 30, 2009)

Dragon Rider is awesome. Why are we writing 'Dragon Rider'? [/short]


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 30, 2009)

I read Dragon Rider.  It was awesome!  ^^
I also read this one book that was really good:  Song in the Silence.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 30, 2009)

*gasp* A book Dragon has not read? *runs to library* I'll be back in a minute~


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not that much of a dragon book reader, although I probably really should grab a book sometime. I just like dragons in general, and am obsessed in my own way I guess... I still want to read a book like that, I just have to stop being lazy and actually go grab one.


----------



## ijy (Feb 7, 2009)

You should read the war of souls series by margret weis. It is part of the dragon lance series(the first one is called dragons of a fallen sun).


----------

